# Priorities so far out of whack...



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

I may have just found a great example of this. Wondering what the chuff "Big Fat Gypsy Weddings" on Channel 4 was about, and quickly finding that I shouldn't have looked, I found this:

"Meanwhile, a six-year-old girl receives a spray tan in preparation for her first Communion, which her family is celebrating early before being evicted from a traveller site."

Spray tan. 
Six.
Just before eviction.

:roll: 
Submit your examples of out-of-whack priorities below


----------



## alun (Aug 2, 2010)

at least spray tan can wash off.. i find young kids with peircings a joke. ive seen kids in pushchairs with studs in..

maybe their should be an age restriction on peircings. or maybe some parents should just get a grip and stop dressing their kids up like adults.

why not go the whole hog and get your baby tattoo'd?? :roll:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

What gets me is people who smoke in cars with kids :evil: They cant wait an extra 5 mins or stop to light up so the children have to suffer there cancer stick along with them :evil: :evil:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

alun said:


> at least spray tan can wash off.. i find young kids with peircings a joke. ive seen kids in pushchairs with studs in..
> 
> maybe their should be an age restriction on peircings. or maybe some parents should just get a grip and stop dressing their kids up like adults.
> 
> why not go the whole hog and get your baby tattoo'd?? :roll:


there travellers and shudnt be tattoo'd.........whats wrong with branding lmao.......i can supply a host of brands very cheap for the ones that come to ya door and ask if you would like them to remove your scrap metal for £10,


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

Horriyfying. BUT these kids are bought up to believe that pain is the price for a good dress???

Last week @ little girl about 7, dressed in a dress that weighed 5 STONE. Those marks left behind by that dress are proudly displayed. Rather like their teens on show - scary and the word pro comes to mind. But having said that, they do have great morals.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Priorities out of whack?

How about the people who spend hundreds, maybe thousands of pounds on unnecessary tat for their car, then fit the cheapest tyres they can find when they eventually wear the old ones through to the cords.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

:lol:


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

SalsredTT said:


> Last week @ little girl about 7, dressed in a dress that weighed 5 STONE.


Well I suppose it stops the kids running round like degenerate hoons at the wedding. Or something. 



Spandex said:


> Priorities out of whack?
> How about the people who spend hundreds, maybe thousands of pounds on unnecessary tat for their car, then fit the cheapest tyres they can find when they eventually wear the old ones through to the cords.


That's a good nomination! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

Spandex wrote:
Priorities out of whack?
How about the people who spend hundreds, maybe thousands of pounds on unnecessary tat for their car, then fit the cheapest tyres they can find when they eventually wear the old ones through to the cords.

That's a good nomination!

I'm with you on that one Scooby. WTF is the point of racing round in any souped up motor without the things that hold you on the road being decent??? Serious lack of foresight if you ask me. I've never skimped on tyres - suppose it comes from driving kids around for years - safety first always paramount.


----------



## AudiDoDatDen (Aug 28, 2010)

It's a program about pikeys so who gives a toss. I'm off to check my lawnmower is still in the shed :roll:


----------



## techfreak (Aug 13, 2010)

AudiDoDatDen said:


> It's a program about pikeys so who gives a toss. I'm off to check my lawnmower is still in the shed :roll:


My mate had a load of scrap in his garden that they stole - done him a favour


----------



## AudiDoDatDen (Aug 28, 2010)

techfreak said:


> AudiDoDatDen said:
> 
> 
> > It's a program about pikeys so who gives a toss. I'm off to check my lawnmower is still in the shed :roll:
> ...


That load of scrap was probably worth a couple of hundred sovs at today's prices.


----------



## techfreak (Aug 13, 2010)

AudiDoDatDen said:


> techfreak said:
> 
> 
> > AudiDoDatDen said:
> ...


Maybe i should have gone round and done him a favour then lol


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

I thought "pikeys" were really good people deep inside, very very deep inside?


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

BLinky said:


> I thought "pikeys" were really good people deep inside, very very deep inside?


Yeah they are nice to each other, although it wouldn't surprise me if they stab each other in be back.
I always get them wherever I work, they are like leeches, they see work is going on and try it on with offers of tarmaccing your drive. Or you pull up somewhere and straight away someone pulls up wanting to buy your van! Fuck off!!!


----------



## alun (Aug 2, 2010)

pikeys... search for pikey fights online and youll see how they treat each other..lol i love watching pikey fights


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

Gypsy girl is due to get married and her mum says, "when you get married you know he is going to want to put his prize possession in where you piss."

The gypsy girl replies, "fuck off ma hows he going to get a transit van into the sink?"


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

JNmercury00 said:


> BLinky said:
> 
> 
> > I thought "pikeys" were really good people deep inside, very very deep inside?
> ...


lmao you too??? they always comin to my factory asking if i want to sell the vans, err is there a for sale sign on it ya twat!!!!
wed this week they pull up and ask if i have any batteries for sale.........WTF is there a sign that says batteries for sale company?? no it says the cotswold forge and we fabricate things not sell batteries now fuk off ya faces and reg are on camera


----------

